
Chinese Military to Join ‘Unprecedented’Russian Joint Exercise for First Time - hunterjumper06
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2018/08/22/asia-pacific/chinese-military-join-unprecedented-russian-joint-exercises-first-time/#.W39k9KROnYU
======
meowface
I guess my only thought is "why wouldn't they?" In an RTS FFA custom game, the
two less strong contenders are always going to at least try to give the
appearance of a united front against the score leader.

------
CitizenTekk
Aren't they doing this before? They have recently knot their ties with each
other right? This is not even a big news. It will be if USA joins them but on
the other hand, they're both doing this to intimidate the states. It's an
ongoing cold"ego"war among those superpowers.

